# D3 Gästepass gesucht



## nik0laus (21. Juni 2012)

Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass!
Ich habe jetzt viel Gutes und einiges Schlechte über D3 gelesen und würde mir gerne selbst ein Bild machen, bevor ich 50 € versenke.
Danke vorab!


----------

